# [SOLVED] Best value gaming cases?



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm looking for a high quality gaming case/enclosure, no larger than a midi-tower.
I want to use it for light gaming, so I would appreciate a good air-flow.
When building a computer, I also think it's funny to show off the system, so I would really appreciate a window of some sort...

The cases, I've been looking at so far are Antec's Three Hundred, Six Hundred and Nine Hundred and Apevia X-cruiser II (http://www.apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=X-Cruiser2-BK)

I am aware that the Antec Three Hundred has an Air-filter, which may be very useful, but I dont know if any other models use that...

Lastly, I'm used to quiet computers, and silece would be a plus in my book :smile: but it i not a _must_.

Nukeenoob


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

Well, the Antec 200, 300, 600, 900, and 900 Two all fit the bill, along with the CoolerMaster Centurion 5 and Gladiator 600, and the AzzA Helios and Fantom cases.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

Okay...
So now I only need to see if I can find one cheap. 

I was thinking about Thermaltake Cases - are Thermaltake cases of good build quality?
I am especially looking at the M5, M9 and V9 (on this list http://uk.thermaltake.eu/product_03.aspx?PARENT_CID=C_00000023&cid=C_00000021)
Those are all available for less than 120$.

Also I discussed with a friend if it matters whether the PSU is located in the top or the bottom of the case.
I argumented that the bottom placement is better because it provides airflow on both sides of the graphics card. Is this right?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

I don't know anything about Thermaltake cases.


PSU on bottom vs. top doesn't have a huge impact. The benefit the PSU being on bottom gives you is that it frees up room on top for a big exhaust fan, like in the Antec cases. It also makes the computer less top-heavy. However, cable management can be tougher on cases with bottom-mounted PSUs, especially for the 4/8-pin mobo cable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

Don't rule out the Antec 200 and VSK-2000. Same quality construction as the upper end cases but much cheaper. I prefer the 200 because of the bottom mount PSU.
The COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 is my favorite economical case with some moderate bling.
Apevia cases are heavy on the bling and light on the construction quality.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

I see.
So just for gaming purposes, the 200/300 is an excellent choice?
But then again, it doesn't come with a window or front-mounted fans, which I think woul really be cool.

I concidered the nine hundred, which is just under twice as expensive as the three hundred - however it also has 2 extra led fans and a window. Adding two extra tricool fans to the three hundred would make it even more expensive than the 900, so it seems like a good offer (the nine hundred).

Even so it is a bit pricey and I would like to know if any of you have any experiences with other good cases that covers all of those criteria?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

The fans in the 300 are more than adequate. I have the front and top fans disconnected in mine but I prefer quiet. It's your money and your choice and cases are definitely a personal preference.
Case window are fun for awhile and then they get scratched, dull and are very unattractive once they do. After all, how many people will be seeing the window?
Lights are also fun for awhile but they can get annoying.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

The window isn't really a huge draw... I like to look in every now and then, but it does get dirty very quickly. No scratches yet. The LEDs are a quick and easy way to tell if the computer is on or not without turning on all the monitors and such, but again, not a huge thing.

I'd pick the Antec 300 over the 200; a bit roomier. But both are good.


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

I guess I could just open the case if I wanted to reassure myself it's still all there .
There may really be a need for a harddrive fan, if I end up putting a WD Black HDD in there. It comes with a 5 year warranty anyway. The case just looks so plain and I can't help but to fancy just a tiny bit of bling.

If I was to put a single LED fan in there, is there a particular one you can recommend as good value or quality?

Other options, I've thought of are buying a different, yet trusted brand case, like the ASUS vento ta-m1 http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=6PdSauBt40w82KGC&templete=2 (I can't find any reviews)
or Cooler Master gladiator 600. Both of them include a bit of bling and the cooler-master is quite sturdy according to the reviews, I've read.

If I need more airflow, I can always buy a scythe slip-stream fan or an AC PWM fan (6 yrs guarantee) cheap.

(I must be damn annoying to you guys, please forgive me)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Best value gaming cases?*

The Gladiator 600 is good, don't know much about the Asus case.

Scythe and Antec are best for fans, I think.


----------

